# Ground Work 1,400 LB capacity dumping cart assembly and review



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I purchased this yesterday at my local Tractor Supply, who is running a sale for $99.00. That sale ends today.

Assembly was straightforward, with clear pictures and instructions. Fasteners were blister packed with washers. Tools needed were a screwdriver(phillips or flat), a pair of pliers (for cotter pins on the wheels), 1/2" deep well socket, 3/8" ratchet, 3/4" wrench and an 11/16" wrench(or you can just use a crescent wrench). Time from unboxing to rolling and taking pictures was ~30 minutes.

First impressions is that the cart was well engineered and designed to be easily assembled, and has a good overall height. Dumping weight limit according to the sticker on the front of the cart is 500 lbs. Make sure not to overtighten your fasteners, as they are nylock nuts, and you don't need gorilla hands to assemble the cart. Finish is powder coated, evenly coated and looks durable for normal yard use. I wish I could say the same about my Chapin sprayer, I had flaking on it when I took it out of the box :|

Tires are pneumatic, and they looked like they had been coated with Armor All, they were very shiny! Pretty sure they have inner tubes. Make sure that when you put the wheels on your valve stems are on the outside of the cart. Overall height of the unit (when not tilted)from ground to top of the bucket is 26". When you pull the handle to tilt the bucket, the rear wheels roll forward to touch the front wheels, and the bucket goes nearly vertical. It looks like it would empty its contents completely in this position.

From the ground, the hinge for the handle sits at 12". When the pull handle is converted by removing two drop-in pins and cotter pins, the handle rests as ~9", taking into consideration the downward curve of the handle from the pivot point in the frame. The handle has an overall length of 32" from the hinge point on the front of the frame and when it is vertical, the top of the pull handle measures 44" off of the ground. The padding on the handle is sufficient, and not chintzy.

I am 6'4" tall and my hands fall to my sides at 32" from the ground, and I can comfortably pull the cart, with no stooping or bending over. Since the handle is so long, and can go to a great height of 44" when vertical, I'd venture to say that tall people would have no issues pulling this cart behind them, but alas, since the height of the bucket is only 9", you won't be able to pull the handle toward you and steer it like a Radio Flyer! It does have a warning for the cart to not be towed behind a vehicle, and not for highway use, so no go-cart racing for you future owners. Axles are fixed on the frame, and there is a lot of slop for the wheels when they slide on, but I'd not venture to say that there's a lot of axial forces that are going to come into play when using the cart.

Interior measurements of the floor of the bucket are 20" W x 29" L. On the top lip, the bucket measures 25" W x 40" L. There are 3 holes along each side and 2 in the front for rails/small boards you might add to increase the carrying height if you're carrying taller loads/bales of straw, etc. The thickness of the bucket material is 3/16"(4.7mm), according to my long uncalibrated micrometer. I did not notice any burrs, or bad mold marks or oblong holes and it seemed to be pretty sturdy. I'm not a professional plastics identifier like AvE, but I'd say that the plastic for the cart is Skookum.

First impressions are very positive, and I felt like I got a good value for my purchase. I'll still use my two-wheeled wheelbarrow, which was a huge upgrade over the single wheel version (don't know why anyone would subject themselves to those awkward tools any more). If I were to make a modification, I would put some delrin washers on the hinge point of the frame, because right now it's metal on metal. I would also add some sort of brake, to hold the cart in place should it be on an incline, but you can always cock the wheels to one side to prevent the cart from rolling. Other than that, I'd say I'll be happy with my purchase, and if I'm not, I can use the satisfaction guarantee that TSC offers on all of the Ground Works products.

Here's some pictures, and I was in a hurry to get them taken because we had a bad storm system moving in. Hope this post helps you if you're considering buying a Gorilla Cart, and you're looking at this as an alternative.

https://imgur.com/a/7YVdx


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I purchased this yesterday...


Great review! :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice and thorough review CK!! I have the same cart but mine is older and the tires are different as they are more flat where the tread is at and yours are more rounded. I'll have to take some pics to show the difference. I think this is the exact same cart as the Gorilla Cart that others have as I can't find ANY differences between the two.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased this yesterday...
> ...


+1


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice write up. The Groundwork and Gorilla Cart do look identical. What's the cheapest the Gorilla Cart has been at Lowe's? I got it for $129 a couple years ago. It's more than paid for itself. My wheelbarrow just sits in the garage. Although if I was doing a job where I was going to be dumping a lot I may opt for the wheelbarrow as the cart is a bit lacking in that department.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice write up CK!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like the lowest price I could see on camelcamelcamel.com was $95.52 on Jun 14, 2017. It's only rated at 1,200 lbs, but frankly, I'd be a bit wary of the extra 200 lbs and probably straining to pull it. That's why I'd use the golf cart lol.


----------

